# Lying ex-husbands



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

About 2 weeks I go I asked the STBX if he wanted to have our children for half of Christmas day as I had no intention of inviting him or his mother to have lunch with us. I made this very clear. 

He didn't bother to reply of course and has turned the situation around and told the children that mum didn't invite him so he's going to spend it with his skank instead???? . This has made me so cross and I have been made to look like I am keeping the children away from him, but it was his choice to not to reply in the first place.

I have since explained to the children what really happened. It bothers me that I may have to correct so many more lies in the future. He's a compulsive liar and the children don't really know how much he can lie.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Actually your STBX didn't lie. You said you had no intention of inviting him and he said he wasn't invited. What you need to do is just clarify to the kids what the situation is. I don't know how old they are so how you do this would depend on their ages. But they need to understand that you and their father are not together any longer and therefore you won't be spending the holidays together any longer or spending any time together for that matter. Kids are smart, they will figure it out. Better for them to learn from reality, than be live in a world of false hope.
I was on the opposite end of your situation last year. Except my ex imagined we would all get together at her place for a family Christmas, as if we were still one big happy family. I said NO FVCKING WAY! as did my step son and daughter. Some people just refuse to recognize that once they break the glass, the glass is broken.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ah, those little half-truths the ex says to make themselves the victim. Poor baby. Try to be as up front and clear with the kids as you can- something like, you offered their Dad half of Christmas day and he didn't reply. Its truthful and concise. 
The kids will have to learn on their own about their dad, and you have to be strong enough to let them. It sucks. but there it is.
Happy holidays to you. I hope you can make it a lovely day for you and the kids.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

That's unfortunately part of the divorce fallout. They like to play victim. But you'll be there to set them straight and one day they'll see him for what he is. They'll still love him because he's their father but they won't be under any illusions. And they'll always know they have you to depend on.


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

Such a shame that some people can't act like adults. Like they never grew up actually...he did that to spite you hun. He must still be angry and wanting to play a victim, so sorry you are going through this. You did the right thing though, you explained it to your kids. Do you still have the message you sent him where he didn't reply? I would screen shot it and keep it backed up somewhere so you will never lose it that way you have proof that you did try to contact him about your plans for Christmas. Sounds like his "skank" wanted him for Christmas all day or he wanted to stay with her, didn't reply to your text, and then turned around and blamed it all on you. A shame.


----------

